# Looking for your advise regarding visa



## yulchik (Oct 16, 2012)

Dear Members,

I want to thank you for your information supply daily,really appreciate it and read new threads every time
I am a new member here and looking for the ways to relocate to New Zealand with my family.

I am a professional photographer with 5 years experience located in Dubai now.I have Bachelor Degree in Philology and Professional Certificate in Photography.When my husband is Sales Coordinator and has Bachelor Degree in Interior Design.
Studying about possible visas for us i found that we are not having chance to apply under Skilled Migrant program.So I send our CV's to recruiters an companies.We get rejection letters daily but at least somebody answers.I also see that there are more opportunities for my husband then for me.
I wanted to ask if it is possible to get a work permit for freelancers? And if you know some companies which recruit people from outside New Zealand?In case we come for a visit is it more likely to find a job there?

Thank you All


----------



## Big Momma (Sep 27, 2012)

I do not think it is possible to get a work visa without a job offer. Your employer has to fill in lots of paperwork. I guess it might be possible if you could get some contracts set up?


----------



## topcat83 (Apr 16, 2009)

For self employed, it might be worth considering an Investors visa - see Invest
You need quite a lot of money to do it though.


----------



## yulchik (Oct 16, 2012)

Investor viza requires lots of money...Unfortunately I don't have it.For the last two weeks my hubby received up to 20 regret letters...Thank you guys for your advices


----------



## masibabes (Jun 14, 2011)

Hi Yulchik,

sorry to hear about your husband receiving 20 letters of rejections. I hope he won't give up and keep trying. I just want to make one thing clear about; "_Employer has to fill in lots of paperwork_" 

Employer just need to fill up ONE FORM to provide a work permit for a foreign talent in New Zealand.

Recruitment agency normally prefer candidates who are already in New Zealand. But sometimes it depends on the agency or employers themselves. So, it is best that once you sent a CV, follow up with a phone call. And your cover letter is part of the email. Do not sent cover letter as an attachment. Re do your CV; it should be written in Kiwi style, highlight the skills the employer is seeking, use New Zealand industry language and make it easy to read. Focus on your transferable skills and attributes in your CV.

I'm sure you know all the above. Good luck. Remember, the objective of writing a CV is to get an interview. It is hard to get to that stage, but keep trying ok.

cheers.


----------



## yulchik (Oct 16, 2012)

Thanks for advice!Really appreciate it!...I will try to change his CV and follow your suggestions


----------

